# Ubuntu-My new primary OS



## SunnyChahal (Mar 9, 2008)

I tried this OS(7.04 Feisty) back in September 2007 and messed it all up.i felt that it is only meant for geeky guys and not for gamers like me.Then after 2-3 months i again tried it(gusty 7.10) and found it to be quite impressive but i used it with default theme with no effects nothing.Then i discovered compiz and all then.I didnt know much about Command line which now i find as a better way to interact with your OS..On December 24 2007 i got my new pc,i tried installing ubuntu on it but graphics and all that problems didnt let me install it.Then on 7th March 2008,the DAY my exams got over,Anirudh(infra) and Prakash(praka123),made it happen.I was ale to install ubuntu and gt it working.In these 2 days i have learned a lot abt ubutnu and using linuxI messed up with some things a few times but praka123 helped me out and finally  with the help of dark star's ubuntu cust. guide i have this desktop-

*www.imgx.org/public/viewset/2244

I found ubuntu faster,Prettier(with all effects on),more user friendly(at least for me) and more surprisingly easer than windows!!
Nowadays i only play UrT,so no gaming hassles with ubuntu.I have 8 more holidays left coz exams got over on 7th ,so ill try and learn 'wine' too.
Windows is only for gaming from now.For everything else,ubuntu Zindabaad!!
Im quite new to this OS so i will ask many noobish questions.Plz forgive me for that.Dont worry ill ask on this thread only.
Just wanted to share my experience,NO SPAMMING INTENDED
Suggestions and comments are welcome.


----------



## praka123 (Mar 9, 2008)

^^^Cool 8) .BTW,u can get few games for Linux too.GoogleIsYourFriend !


----------



## FilledVoid (Mar 9, 2008)

And don't forget most of the famous WIn games are supported through Wine with some trade offs .


----------



## gary4gar (Mar 9, 2008)

EVen Adobe photoshop CS2 runs nicely on Linux via wine.
Thank You Google.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 9, 2008)

Can anybody tell me how to run games like COD4,ETQW and GUN on ubuntu.
GUN is verrrryyy important!!


----------



## The Conqueror (Mar 9, 2008)

To play windows games on linux use Cedega from Transgaming
*www.transgaming.com/
btw it is not free


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 9, 2008)

NO cedega crap,i want to run it via wine.No piracy!!
BTW i have applied a new theme  and wallie see this-
*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/large/5789/Screenshot.png

Full view- *www.imgx.org/pfiles/5789/Screenshot.png

tell me how it is for a nooB like me


----------



## Rahim (Mar 9, 2008)

Beautiful, no other word.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 9, 2008)

@sunny: you make us proud....


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 9, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> @sunny: you make us proud....




fellas,help me out with running games on wine


----------



## hullap (Mar 9, 2008)

sunny why didnt u include my name in your inspiration to try out ubuntu.


----------



## gauravsuneja (Mar 9, 2008)

just want u to search for aptoncd software for ubuntu .i am too a noobie like u .nice software


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 9, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> fellas,help me out with running games on wine


pm me on 18th this month


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 9, 2008)

hullap said:


> sunny why didnt u include my name in your inspiration to try out ubuntu.


y would i do so my friend???


----------



## hullap (Mar 9, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> y would i do so my friend???


dekh liya tujhe.
anyways no offence


----------



## shady_inc (Mar 9, 2008)

Wow...That's quite a mean and slick desky. BTW, do try installing XP in a virtual machine inside ubuntu.It's fun. I am able to play some low-end games in it too.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 9, 2008)

@Shady-yaar i mostly play high end games except UrT.i always prefer windows for gaming


----------



## gary4gar (Mar 9, 2008)

Take My advice if you are into serious gaming then Linux is not for you.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 9, 2008)

gary4gar said:


> Take My advice if you are into serious gaming then Linux is not for you.



What r u talking???
Ubuntu is the Best OS i have used till date.nowadays i dont play much.GUN ,UrT ,BLIC05 and from 2mrw assassin's creed are the only games i play.I find ubuntu faster ,pettier and in every aspect better than windows.I will try n learn wine too.I am not a serious gamer and wont die if i wont play crysis.


----------



## alsiladka (Mar 9, 2008)

Hey Sunny, can you share the wallpaper you used in the screenshot you posted today? it looks awesome.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 9, 2008)

You can find all those awesome wallies here-  www.interfacelift.com
for this particular wallie - *interfacelift.com/wallpaper/downloads/01461_sunnyhighlands_1600x1200.jpg

Praka 123 told me abt his site.Thanx to him again


----------



## alsiladka (Mar 9, 2008)

Thnx Praka! Amazing wallies over there.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 9, 2008)

alsiladka said:


> Thnx Praka! Amazing wallies over there.


No thnx to me?


----------



## alsiladka (Mar 10, 2008)

My Bad 

Thanks to you to for posting the links and specially finding the specefic wally for me


----------



## mehulved (Mar 10, 2008)

gary4gar said:


> Take My advice if you are into serious gaming then Linux is not for you.


There is always dual boot. IMO, dual booting will be much better than wine cos wine won't be able to play all your game properly. Remember it's just an implementation of a closed source OS, older apps may work very well, but with newer apps, and especially games you'll be better off using windows for the same.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 10, 2008)

Hey guyz i have a question abt windows.Y'day a popup came for selecting some sound device and i clicked cancel and do not show again,now i am getting no sound in XP.How do i get sound back in xp???Im getting the sound in ubuntu


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 10, 2008)

@sunny: can you please tell me the theme you used ?



Sunny1211993 said:


> Hey guyz i have a question abt windows.Y'day a popup came for selecting some sound device and i clicked cancel and do not show again,now i am getting no sound in XP.How do i get sound back in xp???Im getting the sound in ubuntu


go to sound settings in control pannel


----------



## Faun (Mar 10, 2008)

check it in device manager, probably a reinstall of driver will work


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 10, 2008)

@Gautham- No help in control panel.
BTW i used this emerald theme - *gnome-look.org/content/show.php/SlicknesS+Emerald?content=73972
I had to do a 'emerald --replace' to get the themes working.
there are many cool themes on gnome-look.org and many awesome wallies  on interfacelift.com to make ur ubuntu look better than Mac OSX also.
@T159-i installled the latest drivers just 5 mins ago.It doesnt help


----------



## gary4gar (Mar 10, 2008)

mehulved said:


> There is always dual boot. IMO, dual booting will be much better than wine cos wine won't be able to play all your game properly. Remember it's just an implementation of a closed source OS, older apps may work very well, but with newer apps, and especially games you'll be better off using windows for the same.


For the dual booting systems.
IMO its a bad idea, as you always seem to be booted into the wrong Os.Computers are cheap these days, there is no point why you should put yourself to this endless trouble.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 10, 2008)

gary4gar said:


> For the dual booting systems.
> IMO its a bad idea, as you always seem to be booted into the wrong Os.Computers are cheap these days, there is no point why you should put yourself to this endless trouble.


I dont face any such probs but someone fugging help me out with sound on XP
BTW i tried mac4lin 
here it is- *www.imgx.org/pthumbs/large/5837/Screenshot.png


for full view-   *www.imgx.org/pfiles/5837/Screenshot.png


----------



## gary4gar (Mar 10, 2008)

^^^
You seem to Enjoying Ubuntu a lot


----------



## infra_red_dude (Mar 10, 2008)

Just goto device manager and see for an unknown device/audio controller marked with a yellow exclamation. Right click and uninstall that device. Now reboot, windows will ask for the driver again. Install the correct driver and your problem would be solved.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 10, 2008)

gary4gar said:


> ^^^
> You seem to Enjoying Ubuntu a lot


More than any other OS

@infra-U seem to haev gone thru all the probs that im suffreing!!
u solved my ubuntu prob and now this soung prob too
THANKs


----------



## Faun (Mar 10, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> More than any other OS
> 
> @infra-U seem to haev gone thru all the probs that im suffreing!!
> u solved my ubuntu prob and now this soung prob too
> THANKs



thats wat i told u, go into device manager and reinstall the driver for yellow icon marked entries


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 10, 2008)

T159 said:


> thats wat i told u, go into device manager and reinstall the driver for yellow icon marked entries


U told something else leave it i got my sound device working and i have posted soem assassin's creed screens in the upcoming games thread in teh gamerz section


----------



## Faun (Mar 10, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> U told something else leave it i got my sound device working and i have posted soem assassin's creed screens in the upcoming games thread in teh gamerz section


k i concur that i was too terse in my reply, but the last part was obvious to understand 

Will be seeing ur screenies shortly


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 10, 2008)

WTF!!
net is not working on ubunut,though its  working on XP.I use bridged mode on ubuntu as well as and it works gr8.
I use sudo pppoeconf in ubuntu.From last 3-4 boots into ubuntu the net is not working at all.i have tried the other lan card too but no help.Plz help guyz plzz


----------



## Pathik (Mar 10, 2008)

Was it working before and not working now or it didn't ever work?

Lucky you. I wish I could run Ubuntu on my PC with the GPU on.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 10, 2008)

Pathik said:


> Was it working before and not working now or it didn't ever work?
> 
> Lucky you. I wish I could run Ubuntu on my PC with the GPU on.



it is not running only now.which gpu u have??i think i can help

YAY,i got the net working!!im getting hold of linux!!
@pathik-which GPU u use?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 10, 2008)

some mac4lin customization here-

*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/large/5857/Screenshot.png

*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/large/5858/Screenshot-1.png

*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/large/5859/Screenshot-2.png

*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/large/5861/Screenshot-4.png

*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/large/5862/Screenshot-5.png

full view-
*www.imgx.org/public/viewset/2263

*www.imgx.org/public/viewset/2262
tell me how these are,2mrw ill try fedora also


----------



## CadCrazy (Mar 11, 2008)

Nice to see one more happy Ubuntu User


----------



## Faun (Mar 11, 2008)

How come the third screenie looks like a low polygon render, the edges are all not that smooth, it wasnt previously there in Compiz.


----------



## The Conqueror (Mar 12, 2008)

Good Sunny...
also try SuSE Linux which is great for beginners


----------



## gary4gar (Mar 12, 2008)

The Conqueror said:


> Good Sunny...
> also try SuSE Linux which is great for beginners


IMO, One should switch from the present system only if he is not happy with it & is facing problems

This applies In general.
so if someone  is happy with Windows xp, why should he change.


----------



## ray|raven (Mar 12, 2008)

gary4gar said:


> IMO, One should switch from the present system only if he is not happy with it & is facing problems
> 
> This applies In general.
> *so if someone  is happy with Windows xp, why should he change.*



Lolz, If someone is happy with windows, i'd say he doesnt know the meaning of happiness.

Well, jokes apart ,
Sometimes we get accustomed to the system we're using,
And even though we aren't completely satisfied with it, we continue with it.
IMO trying new things let's you find out what you are most comfortable with.


----------



## praka123 (Mar 12, 2008)

^for the better!imo,ubuntu is much more userfriendly than suse(I said NOT n00b friendly  )


----------



## gary4gar (Mar 12, 2008)

rayraven said:


> Lolz, If someone is happy with windows, i'd say he doesnt know the meaning of happiness.
> 
> Well, jokes apart ,
> Sometimes we get accustomed to the system we're using,
> ...


Maybe true in WIndows  sense, But if you follow the same regime on Linux. there will be a lot of troubles.

As there are various types  Distros,package mgt software,Desktop Environments,window Managers etc etc.

In short you will never finish trying


----------



## ray|raven (Mar 12, 2008)

^Lolz, not entirely true.
I started using Linux around 2k4.
Lemme list all the distro's i've tried, before i settled with zenwalk..
Xandros, Lycoris , Redhat 9 , Vector , Ubuntu & Kubuntu , Linspire , Fedora.

All this in less than 3 months IIRC.
I found Zen with Zenwalk and settled.
And there's not much of a problem if you ask me.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 12, 2008)

Right now im installing fedora KDE
Lets see what fedora has got to offer.

Fedora is SUCKY!!!
Installed and configured ubuntu again.Plz tell me any good sites like gnome-look.org where  i can find good themes


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 12, 2008)

Hey guyz,Fedora really gave me hard time and after installing ubuntu i followed all the steps and unfortunately its not working.
I changed my drivers to vesa through nano editor and then manually installed divers.i also did a 'sudo  telinit 1' and 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop' then i instaled teh drivers and restarted only ot find that ubunut is working in low graphix mode.grrrrrrrr
Im installing Vista x64 and will install ubuntu hardy heron only.
BBye Ubuntu.


----------



## shashank_re (Mar 12, 2008)

Good to see that you are back to Vista!!


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 12, 2008)

shashank_re said:


> Good to see that you are back to Vista!!


I dont like vista but there is no alternative
ill have to wait till 24 April.poor me!

Guys,anybody help me in getting ubuntu back.I hate vista!


----------



## praka123 (Mar 12, 2008)

@sunny boy:why ?no *distro swapping* will yield any good effect 
dont wait for hardy.install 
*www.mepis.org/
^mepis,as u like eyecandy.also mepis uses kde by default.
installing nvidia drivers-I can help u.just open a thread.

also,stick with the distro for ONE month.thats what u need!

ditch *vista* out of ur computer


----------



## shady_inc (Mar 12, 2008)

Better stick with Ubuntu, get to know how everything in Linux world works for about a month or so before going on distro-changing spree.! And you might want to try out Sabayon linux.It comes with EVERYTHING installed [even a few games like quake in home version] and looks quite sexy too.! And yeah, it does have KDE.


> How come the third screenie looks like a low polygon render, the edges are all not that smooth, it wasnt previously there in Compiz.


It does.? It looks worse on my PC..
*img218.imageshack.us/img218/5669/screenshotvw9.th.png
 How can I improve the rendering.?


----------



## The Conqueror (Mar 12, 2008)

Sabayon Linux looks cool.  I Must try it......


----------



## Dark Star (Mar 12, 2008)

It feels so gr8 to see a fellow user loving Gnu OS  Linux Games thread..Even Penguin Passionate can play 

I hope I am not violating any rule in linking to another forum  If it is wrong Mods please clear it


----------



## Faun (Mar 12, 2008)

shady_inc said:


> It does.? It looks worse on my PC..
> *img218.imageshack.us/img218/5669/screenshotvw9.th.png
> How can I improve the rendering.?


dunno why but in beryl it was smooth 

K i got the answer
Just *set the "Grid Resolution" to max(64) in "Wobbly Windows" setting inside "CompizConfig Settings Manager"* 

Now its smooth as cheese


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 12, 2008)

Im going to install mepis 2mrw


----------



## FilledVoid (Mar 12, 2008)

> Sabayon Linux looks cool. I Must try it......



It looks cool and Im trying it out in Virtualbox atm. I seem to enjoy it but there are a number of facts you need to be aware of before you even try Sabayon 1.1 PE.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Mar 12, 2008)

One word of advice, if you wanna go on a distro hopping spree try them out in Virtual Machine.

@ Sunny
You've got a powerful system, install VMWare Server and try out distros under it. The latest version also supports compositing (meaning Compiz is supported).


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 12, 2008)

infra_red_dude said:


> One word of advice, if you wanna go on a distro hopping spree try them out in Virtual Machine.
> 
> @ Sunny
> You've got a powerful system, install VMWare Server and try out distros under it. The latest version also supports compositing (meaning Compiz is supported).


Im not using Linux just to try it.I want a full-fledged OS
Ill try mepis now and use it till Hardy is out
How is sabayon??is it debian based?


----------



## infra_red_dude (Mar 12, 2008)

No sabayon is not debian based, memphis is.

What I meant was when you wanna try a different distro then you must first test it  out in virtualisation. Its not a wise thing to hop distros on your main system.


----------



## mehulved (Mar 13, 2008)

infra_red_dude said:


> You've got a powerful system, install VMWare Server and try out distros under it. The latest version also supports compositing (meaning Compiz is supported).


Yuck! virtualbox is much better performance wise.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Mar 13, 2008)

ok guys tell me.. i have vista installed on c:

i have ubuntu gutsy ... which came with digit few months back... can anyone help me on getting me  dual boot with vista..???

please4 .. and i dont want to mess with vista ...

anyone????


----------



## mehulved (Mar 13, 2008)

Don't worry, just make sure you don't overwrite a non-empty partition. Else everything will be taken care of by itself, I believe.


----------



## ray|raven (Mar 13, 2008)

Just go ahead and install Ubuntu.
Ubuntu will install GRUB , which will let you choose between Vista and Ubuntu on startup.
Btw, Install Ubuntu only if you have a net connxn at home.
Ubuntu needs to install codecs from the net to play songs/movies.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Mar 13, 2008)

ok .. now i will boot with digit ubuntu bootable disk... can i install it in d : and will it automnaticaaly create a dual boot.. say asking which one to boot??

should d: be a empty partition???

coz i have files there and its in GB`s ... i cant move them to anyother partition...

wht should i do???

i have a airtel BB.... so net is not a problem...


----------



## ray|raven (Mar 13, 2008)

You need free space. Atleast 4 gigs IMO.
Read this guide, comes with screenshots for easy understanding.
*news.softpedia.com/news/Installing-Ubuntu-7-10-68645.shtml


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Mar 13, 2008)

i have 47 GB  free... on 100GB d:

woow  i think i may not be that expert in that partining part of installation.. can anyone guide me???

i simply want to put it in d: which has files ...guide me???


----------



## ray|raven (Mar 13, 2008)

No need to worry.As you can see in this screenshot,
Ubuntu gives you an option to resize the parititon with max free space and use it.Its all auto-magical. 
*news.softpedia.com/images/extra/LINUX/large/installinggutsy-large_004.png


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Mar 13, 2008)

wont it resize my c??

please explain wht that option does????
can i specify d: ??/

or will it create a new partition??


----------



## ray|raven (Mar 13, 2008)

It'll most probably resize the partition with max free space AFAIK.
If you want , you could always go manual.
Try using Partition Magic in windows , if you're uncomfortable with GParted that comes with ubuntu.

If you're indeed going manual, You need to create two partitions.
One for installing Ubuntu , say 10-15 gigs, in Linux format like ext2/ext3.
Other in linux swap format, for virtual memory usage, this should be near 1.5 times your RAM.

And yeah , regardless of what drive it uses to resize, it creates a new partition. Linux wont install on NTFS/FAT32.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Mar 13, 2008)

so wht should i do???

i have no idea...should i o manual or the guided part... in that should it be first or the second option ???


----------



## ray|raven (Mar 13, 2008)

Ok, Here what i would suggest.
Boot up through Ubuntu live cd/dvd.
Go till the partitioning part, See what it lists as the first option,
i.e what drive it wants to resize.

Note that, in Linux drives arent known as C,D,E...
Instead, it follows a convention.
It would be sda1,sda2.. for sata harddisks and hda1,hda2.. for ide ones.
Mostly your c would be primary partition and D,E... would be secondary,
in which case, D would be hda5.
To know which partitions are primary and which are secondary , Try
My Computer>Right-Click>Manage>Disk management.

Now if it lists hda5(which we're assuming is D), then you'll know you can let ubuntu resize and continue with the first option,
if it says smthing else, go manual partitioning.
And if you have a copy of Partition Magic, i'd advice you to do the partitioning in windows itself.


----------



## The Conqueror (Mar 13, 2008)

@Naveen : Better u install it in Virtual Machine so that u dont mess up
My Blog has an article on installing Ubuntu 7.10 in VMWare Workstation 6


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Mar 13, 2008)

i dont have a partition manager...and i dont want to partition ....

ok just telll which option i shouldnt select in case i dont want to erase my vista ???? or anyotherfiles present right now in my hard disk ???


thnks conqueror.... but wont it be slow??

but i want to use ubuntu with full installation...


----------



## The Conqueror (Mar 13, 2008)

No it wont be slow if u allocate disk space its works like a charm and it works in full screen too an u can enjoy running 2 or more than 2 OS running at one time


----------



## ray|raven (Mar 13, 2008)

^Yes, using in a VM will be slow.

Selecting the first option , during partitioning , will make sure , that only free space is resized and everything else is preserved.


----------



## The Conqueror (Mar 13, 2008)

@Rayraven : FYI I had installed ubuntu 7.10 as well as fedora 8 in VMware and it IS FAST not slow as u think.
If u allocate disk space when u r creating ur VM it will be very fast also which VM software did u use


----------



## ray|raven (Mar 13, 2008)

^I Meant slower than using it in a standalone mode, perhaps i should've been more clear.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Mar 13, 2008)

ok how much should i select to resize??? any idea???


----------



## ray|raven (Mar 13, 2008)

Anything near 10-15 gigs is fine IMO.
But add more if you want to install a lot of software.


----------



## The Conqueror (Mar 13, 2008)

@Ray raven : How much RAM do u have and which processor ?
It depends on ur pc actually

@naveen : 8-9 GB should be enough


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Mar 13, 2008)

thnks ... will do it soonn..

@conqueror.. check ur pm


----------



## ray|raven (Mar 13, 2008)

^ Me? , I have an old system with 256 Megs of RAM.
But the system I used a VM on had a gig of RAM and a Core2Duo.
The difference is not seen when running just the desktop, try running cpu intensive apps, such as gimp and do editing.
Its there you'll see the difference.
In a VM , the cpu has to do two darn things,
Run the OS and translate calls of Linux to that OS, which are additional than running in standalone mode.
So, running an os in a vm will _always_ be slower.


----------



## The Conqueror (Mar 13, 2008)

ok have u configured ur VM and allocated the RIGHT amount of RAM to it ??
yes it is a little slower but u can run 2 or more than 2 one time and
u can expirement which Linux u want to have, i mean u can test all linux without any risk of messing up ur system


----------



## ray|raven (Mar 13, 2008)

^Yea, thats the advantage of having VM's.
Testing multiple distro's till you find the one you wanna stick with.


----------



## praka123 (Mar 13, 2008)

install to harddisk.virtual emulation softwares just emulates the drivers. 
100% u wont enjoy Linux experience if ur installing in vmware etc.
 yes,u can "test" which distro do u like and choose.later install it on hdd .


----------



## The Conqueror (Mar 13, 2008)

^^ Thats why i recommend to install first in VM, see if u like it then proceed with the install


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Mar 13, 2008)

prak123 can u explain more... ??? wht should i do ??? i dont weant to loose any of my files..

Ubuntu 7.10 dual boot vista (installed first) - Ubuntu Forums

and another link i got to setup ubuntu after vista... but that dealtwith ubuntu 7.04 .. or something... i have 7.10...

and its getting confusing as some say to reduce my c: using disk tool of vista..

can anyone guide me ??? or shall i start a new thread in open source section .. so that many will answer..


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 13, 2008)

waiting for hardy


----------



## gary4gar (Mar 13, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> waiting for hardy


This what happened with too much experimentation


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 13, 2008)

gary4gar said:


> This what happened with too much experimentation


nah!!im using vista x64 now and m quite satisfied with even.In fact more than satisfied

see-
*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/large/5910/Untitled.jpg
full view-
*www.imgx.org/pfiles/5910/Untitled.jpg


----------



## ray|raven (Mar 13, 2008)

^ The dark side clouds everything. Impossible to see the future it is.


----------



## praka123 (Mar 13, 2008)

@nevin:
I always recommend *manual* partition.
well,boot into vi$ta,go to disk management(something),clear ur win partition which u want to install Ubuntu.
now boot into Ubuntu,select in partition screen,manual partn.
now select free space and make a partition of 8GB(if ur switching fully into Ubuntu) for "*/*" and I think u got a new system as ur running vista.so,make a partition from that free space for *swap* of type "swap" of around 1.5GB(for software suspend feature) if u dont mind.
swap is equivalent to window$ "pagefile.sys" .
now put a tick in the / and swap partitions.
My suggestion,*remove* the entries for other partitions which the installer detects.ie,that where,it suggest automounting in /media/sdx directories.also make sure u dont have "tick"ed in other partitions except ur new / and swap.
see the screenshot for manual partitioning(recommended):
*digitalgraphy.files.wordpress.com/2007/10/manual_partition_ubuntu_dual_boot_.jpg
also,I found this below guide much easier: 
*digitalgraphy.wordpress.com/tag/manual-partition/

PS:the ubuntu graphical installer is called ubiquity


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Mar 13, 2008)

gary4gar said:


> This what happened with too much experimentation



@gary4gar, seriously dude, I haven't seen one useful post from you in this whole thread, all you've posted multiple times in this thread is use windows, don't use linux, what's wrong with you man?

I hope the winbug hasn't bitten you as well, anyways, please post something useful or stop crapping the thread.

@sunny, in such a short time you're already playing with linux like they are your own b**ls and good to see you're enjoying them

Isn't it you who has the 8800 SLI?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 13, 2008)

^^
yea its me only but using only 1 card ATM.Second one will be resting till the release of Alan Wake.
A messed up a bit with ubuntu.Ill install it again 2day.I got the drivers to work 4-5 times dunno y it didnt work last time.
BTW Vista x64 aint bad.
People make an OS bad by giving lame statements and passing wrong comments about it.
Vista is the best windows i have ever used.ubuntu still remains teh best OS for me.
Earlier i used to hate vista coz of many yes-no pop-ups. But now i am getting used to it.


----------



## The Conqueror (Mar 13, 2008)

^^ U can disable that annoying pop ups in Vista 
I will be learning some basic scripting and some programming in Linux from tomorrow (last paper tomorrow).


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 13, 2008)

The Conqueror said:


> I will be learning some basic scripting and some programming in Linux from tomorrow (last paper tomorrow).



How does it benefit or  help me?
I have opened this thread to discuss my ubuntu related probs ,not to know other people's schedule.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 14, 2008)

hey guys ubuntu isntalled and configured.
I got some questions.
1.How to rename ur Hard drive partitions.It gives some root error while doing so.
2.How to have the home folder on desktop??
3.how ot have trash icon on desktop
4.how to install grub bootloader via terminal??i isntalled lilo coz grub was giving some fatal error


----------



## hullap (Mar 14, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> 4.Ubuntu roxx


IS THIS A QUESTION


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 14, 2008)

hullap said:


> IS THIS A QUESTION


----------



## Faun (Mar 14, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> hey guys ubuntu isntalled and configured.
> I got some questions.
> 1.How to rename ur Hard drive partitions.It gives some root error while doing so.
> 2.How to have the home folder on desktop??
> ...



1. Mount manually at startup by editing fstab file. I have given a tutorial in Open Source

2. Run this command

```
gedit /home/jit159/.gconf/apps/nautilus/desktop/%gconf.xml
```

set the value="true" for the desired entries which u want to be visible on desktop, for others value="false"
save the file

Now logout and login again.

3. do same for trash, as stated above

4. seek someone else help, i may screw ur distro


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 14, 2008)

T159 said:


> 1. Mount manually at startup by editing fstab file. I have given a tutorial in Open Source
> 
> 2. Run this command
> 
> ...



could u post it  a bit more detailed??im still a noob to linux


----------



## Faun (Mar 14, 2008)

the *easier method for 2 and 3 *is to install "*Configuration Editor*" from Add/Remove 

 Then its entry will be in *Applications > System Tools > Configuration Editor*

 Just open this program and expand the tree as
 *apps > nautilus > desktop *

 On right pane there will be options for te desktop icons

for problem 1, refer link given below :
Automount by editing fstab using UUID in Ubuntu 7.10


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 14, 2008)

T159 said:


> the *easier method for 2 and 3 *is to install "*Configuration Editor*" from Add/Remove
> 
> Then its entry will be in *Applications > System Tools > Configuration Editor*
> 
> ...



thnx
will try our tmrw
i hope i get my 4th prob solved soon too


----------



## gary4gar (Mar 15, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> hey guys ubuntu isntalled and configured.
> I got some questions.
> 
> 2.How to have the home folder on desktop??
> 3.how ot have trash icon on desktop



In Linux also there is app called _gconf-editor_ similar to windows registry, not exactly the same thing but yeah quite similar.

1) Press ALT+F2 & type

```
gconf-editor
```
2) Navigate to 

```
/apps/nautilus/desktop
```
3) in the right plane, check the following
_home_icon_visible
trash_icon_visible
_
4) see the changes, if no change & try logging in & out. or just press ALT+CTRL+BACKSPACE to restart X


----------



## Faun (Mar 15, 2008)

yup the changes are realtime


----------



## gary4gar (Mar 15, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> hey guys ubuntu isntalled and configured.
> I got some questions.
> 
> 4.how to install grub bootloader via terminal??i isntalled lilo coz grub was giving some fatal error


*Check this*


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 16, 2008)

finally,i have ubuntu working properly.phewwww!!!
plzz tell me any good sites where i can find eye candy for ubuntu  except gnome-look.org


----------



## praka123 (Mar 17, 2008)

^ *art.gnome.org


----------



## Faun (Mar 17, 2008)

^^Gilouche window border are the only cool thing there + some wallpapers


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 17, 2008)

Thnx Prakash.
Windows totally removed from my PC and i dont think ill install it back till my 10th boards are over.I am doing this coz i wanna keep myself away from gaming 
no wondows till march 2009


----------



## Faun (Mar 17, 2008)

you sure ?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 17, 2008)

T159 said:


> you sure ?


yea


----------



## Faun (Mar 17, 2008)

then welcome to the jungle


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 17, 2008)

hehe


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 25, 2008)

hey guys im not getting proper sound in ubuntu!!
I was getting good quality sound till yesterday and 2day when i booted into ubuntu i found that the sound was veryyy low even when it is set to max in the hdphns!!plsss help!


----------



## hullap (Mar 25, 2008)

me 2 haveing same prob


----------



## gary4gar (Mar 25, 2008)

first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see *help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound


----------



## Rahim (Mar 25, 2008)

Make sure PCM is not set too low (Go to Edit>Preferences and select PCM in Volume Manager)


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 25, 2008)

yeah PCM was set to low dunno how!!
changed it to max.prob solved.thnx guys


----------



## Rahim (Mar 25, 2008)

I wonder why this thread is in Chit Chat and not in Open Source Section?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 25, 2008)

^^
coz some of the people arnd here wud say that im spamming.Thats y i created this thread in chit-chat


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 28, 2008)

*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/large/6261/Screenshot.png

*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/large/6262/ssaww.png

full view- *www.imgx.org/pfiles/6262/ssaww.png
*www.imgx.org/pfiles/6261/Screenshot.png

Max payne 2 via cedega !!
i also installed batman vengeance via wine on ubuntu.Games install much faster than on windows !!
Batman runs uber cool and so does max payen 2.gonna try other games too!


----------



## ray|raven (Mar 28, 2008)

^Cool, I ran CS and Max Payne 1 on wine flawlessly.
Btw,did you actually buy cedega or grab it from a "certain" source?


----------



## hullap (Mar 28, 2008)

when i run UrT with Wine and the native Urt on ubuntu. the one of windows was running MUCH better.
 but i dunno why




rayraven said:


> ^Cool, I ran CS and Max Payne 1 on wine flawlessly.
> Btw,did you actually buy cedega or grab it from a "certain" source?


WHAT DO U TIHNK. he gave i to me too


----------



## ray|raven (Mar 28, 2008)

^Guess they didnt port it well enough.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 28, 2008)

rayraven said:


> ^Cool, I ran CS and Max Payne 1 on wine flawlessly.
> Btw,did you actually buy cedega or grab it from a "certain" source?


isohunt!!!
OB runs on wine,yay!
ill try it,if anoyone needs it heres the tut- 
*www.fsckin.com/2007/10/15/how-to-run-team-fortress-2-half-life-2-hl2-ep-12-in-ubuntu-using-wine/

anybody knows hot to isntall DX9.0c?
i tried the method on digg.i copied both the Dll files that were mentioned there in digg and then added the libs in wine too and Dx9 DLL files are there in wine sys 32 folder too but when i try n run wine it gives Dx9.0c error
cedega doesnt run COD4,OB or GUN,gives win installer error with all of em
when i googled i came to know that COD 4 is incompatible with cedega too.though It runs of wine but it need a looooot of steps and patching to be done


----------



## gary4gar (Mar 29, 2008)

COD4 on wine is not that hard
You just need to install latest wine from GIT,wine patch for COD4 and dx9.0c
More details :*www.linux-gamers.net/modules/wiwimod/index.php?page=HOWTO+COD4&back=HOWTO+INDEX+Wine+Games

it works nicely except Multiplayer mode.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 3, 2008)

*BUMP*
Used Linux till hardy but gave up coz it was buggy.Back with Ibex and it seems all too well altogether!
Ubuntu 8.10 is great.Improved a lot over the previous releases.It's also more stable that Hardy till now
Now I'm gonna shoot my noobish questions.
1.Which is the best music player for Gnome?
2.How to get the curved AWN.I did that quite a while ago and now forgot the procedure.
3.How to get Trash and home icons on screen?
That's all for now.More questions coming up


----------



## infra_red_dude (Dec 4, 2008)

1) For me its been Exaile
2) AWN Curves, read this: *budirj.blogspot.com/
3) You can either install gtweakui which will give you the options of adding these icons on the desktop or you can do it the manual way:

Run gconf-editor (from Run dialog box - Alt + F2, or terminal) and navigate to 'apps\nautilus\desktop'. Mark the checkbox on whatever icons you want on the desktop.


----------



## Dark Star (Dec 4, 2008)

1 banshee 1.4.1
Rest answered


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 4, 2008)

Thanks guys!I personally don't like exaile so I'm looking for some alternatives. Wil give Banshee a try.


----------



## Dark Star (Dec 4, 2008)

If 1.4.1 isn't available add banshee ppa *launchpad.net/~banshee-team/+archive


----------



## esumitkumar (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi I also use Ubuntu 8.10 as my primary OS ..my probs 

1. I installed Ofiice 2007 through wine..Now my CV (word 2003) formatting is not correctly showing in MS Word 2007 .What to do now ?

2. I installed themes from gnomelook.org But it says theme GTK+ Theme smooth is not installed  How to do that ?? Also how to make Ubuntu look ...like XP ?

3. My lappu has 14" screen ...and Ubuntu icons are very big consuming lot of space on desktop...resolution is max  1200*800..How to make icons smaller ?

Thanks !


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 4, 2008)

Hijack?


----------



## esumitkumar (Dec 4, 2008)

^^? kya hijack ho gaya ? shud i open a new thread ?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 4, 2008)

No I was just joking Just forgot to add the :d smilie to my post.


----------



## Faun (Dec 4, 2008)

Songbird is good too, infact get the recent release. It's awesome.
Previously I was using Rhythmbox.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Dec 4, 2008)

esumitkumar said:


> Hi I also use Ubuntu 8.10 as my primary OS ..my probs
> 
> 1. I installed Ofiice 2007 through wine..Now my CV (word 2003) formatting is not correctly showing in MS Word 2007 .What to do now ?
> 
> ...


1) Absolutely no idea regarding MS products and WINE compatibility.

2) How did you install them? You can simply drag and drop the theme archieves (.tar.gz etc.) into the System > Preferences > Appearances > Appearances tab and it should automatically install. If it still says that its not installed then extract the archive into ~/.themes folder (~/ is your /home/<username> folder). So that the folder hierarchy is now /home/<username>/.themes/<theme folder>/gtk-2.0. It should now appear in the Appearances > Customize window for you to select/apply.

3) Right click on the desktop icon and choose the resize option. Resize them from any corner. However, it depends a lot on the icon theme. If that doesn't allow smaller icons then you are out of luck. You either haf to live like this or choose another icon theme.


----------



## Faun (Dec 4, 2008)

^^it looks like he is missing the theme engine for that particular theme


----------



## infra_red_dude (Dec 5, 2008)

^^^ Maybe.. maybe not. I'm not sure. If he's missing a theme engine then the error should be regarding the theme engine and not the theme itself.


----------



## Hitboxx (Dec 5, 2008)

Link me the Smooth theme you are trying to install from gnome-look, there are lots of it named that there.

And here is a little script utility to install theme and icons. Extract the folder in this into /home/<username>/.gnome2/nautilus-scripts/ .Then you will have a new option called Scripts in the right-click menu. To install theme and icons, right-click on the respective archives(tar.gz/tar.bz2) and go to Scripts>Utils> and install.


----------



## esumitkumar (Dec 5, 2008)

Thanks all..but it happened again ..I drag n drop Raptor theme to Themes tab and I got this message 

"This theme will not look as intended because the required GTK+ theme 'Raptor' is not installed ' 

I dloaded this theme ....*www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Raptor+(Slickness+remix)?content=86048


----------



## Hitboxx (Dec 5, 2008)

-DO-

sudo apt-get install pixbuf OR gtk-engine-pixbuf OR search for pixbuf in your package manager and install it.


----------

